# Kayak lingo



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

my suggestion would be to buy a few kayak movies

you'll be brahing it up in no time


----------



## chaac (Mar 16, 2010)

Carnage: 

Massive slaughter, as in war; a massacre.
Corpses, especially of those killed in battle.
What happens to me when I loose focus in Class III.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Just tell people "My Boof is Badass"


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

crunchy and sweet mmm mmmm


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm pretty sure whitewater of the southern rockies has the complete glossary that you're looking for. In the mean time, and for comedy, I encourage creative definitions of the following:
Plug
Stuff
Chunder
Duffek
Grease
Manky
Too low


----------



## fullmer (Aug 23, 2006)

I also suggest you consult the Urban Dictionary online. Recently, kayakers began employing a type of tag-switching to describe extreme moves. An example of this is [email protected]'s recent posting of a picture of Wayne Chorter "raw dawging" a drop on the MK. Apparently, hanging out in east Harlem, west Los Angeles, or with Wayne Chorter will improve your kayaking lingo.


----------



## Steep Shots (Jan 31, 2010)

They just made the news, actually, Americans Demand Crispier Outside | The Onion - America's Finest News Source



freexbiker said:


>


----------



## Steep Shots (Jan 31, 2010)

Ha, at first I thought boof was some form of camel toe, but it actually is a kayak term
 Hmm, depending on the venue that could be a good double entendre. 

You guys are being a little too tame here, I expected some first-rate mockery!



JDHOG72 said:


> Just tell people "My Boof is Badass"


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

Stout. That's all you need to know.


----------



## fullmer (Aug 23, 2006)

Ben,

Pando is at 666. You wanna rally?


----------



## RandyP (Mar 12, 2007)

So me and the brahs were taking a paddle even though the creek was little manky. When we got to the first drop I couldn't decide if I should pull out my bad ass boof or just plug it. My boof was gay and I got chundered I must of looked like a duffek we stoped at kermits for a little grease on the way out man that creek was too low.
Or
While boofing with my brahs we decided a little pluging would be good. After greasing my duffek I plugged into that greasie biatch. She was so manky I mean it was lower than Josh's Mom. I could have been chundering in that hole all night long! After swimming through that crack we pulled out gripped my shaft and paddled away.

No brahs were harmed in the writing of this story!


----------

